# History of the Gheenoe, Waterbug and the River Hawk?



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

I am curious about the history of these style boats and what time frames they came into existence. I have an 1984 waterbug that I absolutely love, but I was looking for one with more room. My father in law has a 15' gheenoe and I wanted something similar to his. I came across a 1999 15' River Hawk Original and bought it for $65. It needs a little work, but still a great deal. Well looking at my waterbug it has the flotation in the sides and rear like some of the gheenoes, and comparing my father in-laws gheenoe to the riverhawk that I bought, they are almost completely identical. 

Can someone shed some light on who was first, the contract manufacturing that Gheenoe did with other people, and who copied who. I assume that someone was the original and then the others jumped on the band wagon. 

I know that Waterbug is out of business because if they weren't i'd buy another one only longer. I believe that the Gheenoe with the flotation on the sides and rear is identical to my little waterbug.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Scroll down for the history of Gheenoes, the original.

http://gheenoe.net/


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

as Un-shore said...Gheenoe is the original...There were several copies (un-authorized) and several copies (authorized)...none of them compare to the quality of the Gheenoe, so they stopped "authorizing" copies.

With the Peenoe, Spider and a few others...they are still making the same "unauthorized" copies.

If you look at the bottom end of the Riverhawk line, you still see almost the same boat, but as you go to the top end, you see it start to vary, greatly. The company changed ownership a few years ago, and are unfortunately still plagued by former ownerships actions. They are diligently trying to get away from being known as a Gheenoe "knock-off."

Even in the top end you still see some of the original traits, but they have been trying to go in a different direction to put some distance between there past and present....and eventually future.

The current boats by Riverhawk are really well made and have some cool features...I think everything from the B-60 up should stand on its own...and to me, it does...to others, regardless of ownership...or shape...they will always claim that Riverhawk is a knock-off Gheenoe....

That's why I've requested Jan to do a side by side comparison/review...give the new owners a fair chance, so to speak


----------



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Know anything about the waterbug? It is almost identical to the Gheenoe classic except it is only 13 feet long. It is also heavy as heII!!! It has been a great boat. I have had it for 16 years and no issues with it except for it aging. It hasn't had the nicest life either. I never covered consistently until the past year or so.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the waterbug was made by a "sister" company that my knockoff was made by...yours in Valdosta, mine in Willacoochie, Ga by Seminole Boat works...

Also a 13' lowsider...heavy as a mother for sure...other than the weight...pretty solid...I'd snatch that 15' Riverhawk up for $65 just to have it as a beater...probably a decent boat for that..

I really dig Riverhawk's new B72 line up, as well as their B60's...not so much their Bayhawk though


----------



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

I did buy the river hawk. It has two spots the the guy before me patched, but he did a terrible job so I am going to re-do those. But, my father in law was considering selling his Gheenoe for $400 with the trailer. 

I told him that I would buy it in a heartbeat from him because he has taken excellent care of it. He only paid $400 for it 10-12 years ago. I have fished in it before, but I have never paid much attention to it until yesterday. It is labeled as a Gheenoe on the side with a sticker and not a plastic Gheenoe label. I called Sam at Gheenoe today and talking to him I think it may be a relabeled River Hawk. It has a rectangular Gheenoe sticker on it. In addition to that it is identival to the River Hawk i bought. I am going to take some pictures and get the serial number and send it to Sam and see if he can help me figure out what is going on.

After talking to Sam for a few minutes he gave me some history on the Gheenoe and the River Hawk relationship, but he knew nothing of the Waterbug.....


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I had a 13' WB back in the 80s they were from Ga. Caught a lot of fish & very stealth, mine was not a lowsider though and it was lightweight.


----------

